# View Datenbank



## ichIchich (26. Aug 2007)

Hallooo 

 :cry:  Ich hab ein grossen Problem, ich 

hab mir einige Seiten durchgelesen, hab aber irgendwie immer noch nicht View verstanden, verstanden in diesem Sinne, die Aufgaben kann ich nicht richtig loesen. 

Hab immer wieder ein Fehler?

create view viewName as
                                 Select pernr, kunnr
                                 From kunde


Aber mit join kann ich auch nichs anfangen. Könnt ihr mir bitte Helfen... mir View verbindung mit Joins erklären.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Aug 2007)

Und wir haben das Problem mit deiner Beschreibung wenig anfangen zu können.

Bei welcher konkreten Aufgabe hast du genau welches Probem? (Aufgabenstellung, Quellcode, Fehlermeldungen)


----------



## Gast (26. Aug 2007)

CREATE VIEW PersonalAbt20 
AS SELECT PersNr, Name, Beruf, AbtNr
   FROM Personal 
   WHERE AbtNr = 20 Inner Join Personal;

ist das richtig oder falsch


----------



## AlArenal (26. Aug 2007)

Das dürfte syntaktisch falsch sein, weil du nicht genau angibst womit denn der INNER JOIN ausgeführt werden soll. Probier es aus und du wirst eine mehr oder weniger brauchbare Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Ganz pedantisch sage ich noch: Die Frage kann dir keiner beantworten, weil wir die Aufgabenstellung und die DB-Struktur nicht kennen


----------



## Gast (26. Aug 2007)

Ich kann im moment nicht scannen, da das kaput ist. 

Könntest du mir nicht bitte bitte eine Tabelle finden und Aufgabenstellungen, wo ich das Trainieren kann. 

Ich komme seit heute morgen schon nicht weiter


----------



## ms (27. Aug 2007)

Lass das "Inner Join Personal" einmal weg und sag uns dann, ob es funktioniert hat.

ms


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2007)

Kann nicht einer eine Tabelle hineinstellen.
So dass wir gemeinsam üben können.


----------

